# My Job Makes Me Depressed and Miserable.



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

i should be happy that i have a job. but I don't. the vibe in my office is the worst. it's soulless, and every single minute there I am miserable and depressed. My boss doesnt get me, she's such a perfectionist and i'm too easy going. It's just that going to work automatically puts me in a depressed state. I dont get any satisfaction from my job, it doesnt make me happy or fufilled. There is nothing I like about it.

Lucky for me I only have 2.5 months left before my contract runs out. and I cant wait. but 2 months seems like the longest time and I only have 4 days off :cry

I just dont know what to do in the meantime. Working sucks. I hate it :cry its making my depressed state even worse. andi feel upset knowing i'm wasting my life here.


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm right with you bud. Going to work causes so much anxiety and depression for me, that I cheer myself up looking for other jobs while on the job! I'm convinced it's more where I work than working itself. There are great jobs paying a lot of money doing stuff that isn't as demanding of one emotional as our jobs. Even with the SA, you can get through your job by being convinced of your ability to eventually break free and reap the rewards of your talent. Knowing you're not going to be there forever will keep you going.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I'm there with the both of you.

I don't work in an office, I work in a store, (I know retail sucks) but I am miserable at the thought of having to go back there even when I'm off.

My goals in life will never be fulfilled working for someone else. I need to work for myself in order to be happy in life.

Work just sucks.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

same im quitting beginning of next month, im done, im better off just be a casher or something, i dont deserve a better life


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I work in a soulless office as well and absolutely hate it. My productivity has plummeted because I just sit there most of the day praying for someone to come and put a bullet in my head. I can not emphasise enough how miserable this job makes me.

Thankfully it looks like they are about to restructure and my services are likely to be no longer required shortly, and so I'll be able to take some time out to try and recover. I'm not 100% sure what I'll do after this, but it sure as hell won't involve wasting away in another soul crushing office. I have to believe that there is something better for me out there, because there is *absolutely no way in hell* I could cope with an entire life of being as miserable as this current job is making me. I would go postal.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I can definitely sympathise with you there, I had been jobless for about 5 months before I got a temp office role (2 month contract) and it was horrible. I finished a week ago now, and am unemployed again but wow I was seriously more depressed working than when I was unemployed.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

fm5827 said:


> I can definitely sympathise with you there, I had been jobless for about 5 months before I got a temp office role (2 month contract) and it was horrible. I finished a week ago now, and am unemployed again but wow I was seriously more depressed working than when I was unemployed.


You are sooooooooooo lucky. i know what you mean being more depressed working than unemployed. After my 2 month temp contract was up I had the opportunity to leave. I should of taken it. then my boss gave me 6 more months. I'm sick of it!!


----------

